# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Детские сценарии, игровые блоки и песни от Аллы Евтодьевой >  Новогодние  сценарии для детского сада от Аллы Евтодьевой

## aichka

*Дорогие друзья! 

Любители театральных постановок, руководители театральных кружков и студий!

Вашему вниманию предлагаются:*



*Театрализованные Новогодние  спектакли:*


*1. « Королева- Маска»подг гр, мл. шк. / в прозе/1000 р.

2. « Сладкая сказка» ст-подг. группа / в стихах/1000 р.

3. « Спящая красавица»  подг. гр ( авторская  интерпретация, ввод новых героев, оригинальная концовка) / в стихах/ 500 руб*



*Оплату можно производить:*
*- через пополнение карты тинькофф, номер: 5536  9137 9197 8550*

*- через карту сбербанка:4276 1609 8060 0903*

*или  переводом через смс на номер 900, телефон 961 125 9581*

*После сообщения об оплате в личку или на адрес:* aichka@yandex.ru,
*с указанием ВРЕМЕНИ ОПЛАТЫ и ИМЕНИ ОТПРАВИТЕЛЯ - чтобы не спутать ваш перевод с другим -* , *ссылка на выбранный вами материал будет в тот же день отправлена вам на ваш электронный адрес или в личное сообщение.*

----------

Татьяна Алексеева (08.12.2020)

----------


## aichka

*Дорогие коллеги!

Хочу предложить вашему вниманию авторские Новогодние утренники.*



* « Новый год  в магазине игрушек» ст. гр / в стихах/

« Волшебная накидка» - ст. - подг. гр / в стихах/

« Приключения Солнечного Зайчика и Сверчка на Новогодней ёлке» - ст. гр
 / в стихах/

« Нечисть лесная  и Волшебное кольцо Деда Мороза» - подг. гр / в прозе/

"Ледяной Цветок" - подг гр / в стихах/

Цена каждого утренника:  500 руб.
*
*
Оплату можно производить:

- через пополнение карты Visa СБ, номер: 4276 8220 1186 1800

После сообщения об оплате в личку или на адрес: aichka@yandex.ru ссылка на выбранный вами материал будет немедленно отправлена вам на ваш электронный адрес или в личное сообщение.*

----------


## nesabudka

я живу не в России, а как тогда мне купить ваши сценарии?

----------


## aichka

> я живу не в России, а как тогда мне купить ваши сценарии?


Здравствуйте! Очень приятно, что вы заинтересовались моими сценариями! По поводу приобретения -Обратитесь, пожалуйста, к администратору нашего форума- Марине Зайкиной, она поможет вам  в оформлении заказов на материалы за рубеж! С уважением Алла.

----------


## Julkamaus

раствуйте Алла, меня интерессует сценарий « Нечисть лесная и Волшебное кольцо Деда Мороза» - подг. гр / в прозе/


На сколько времени он расчитан?

----------


## Лилек мотылек

Можно ли на празднике обойтись без персонажа, которого бы сыграл взрослый, а роль предоставить ребенку.

----------


## aichka

> Здраствуйте Алла, меня интересует сценарий « Нечисть лесная и Волшебное кольцо Деда Мороза» - подг. гр / в прозе/
> На сколько времени он расчитан?


Юля! Ответила вам в личку, новогодний праздник в старших- подготовительных группах идет около часа - ведь там новогодние приключения и приход деда Мороза - хороводы, подарки итд..




> Можно ли на празднике обойтись без персонажа, которого бы сыграл взрослый, а роль предоставить ребенку.


Лиля! Смотря какой утренник вы имеете  виду!
"Новый год в магазине игрушек", "Приключения Солнечного Зайчика и Сверчка" - там все роли исполняют дети( за исключением Деда Мороза)
А в "Волшебной накидке" нужна роль взрослой Королевы Льда, а в "Волшебном кольце" - роли лесной нечисти - Бабы Яги и компании..

----------


## aist0402

Алла, доброго времени суток! 
« Нечисть лесная и Волшебное кольцо Деда Мороза» - подг. гр / в прозе/ Подскажите, пожалуйста сколько героев  сколько детей, взрослых. Спасибо!

----------


## aichka

> « Нечисть лесная и Волшебное кольцо Деда Мороза» - подг. гр / в прозе/ Подскажите, пожалуйста сколько героев сколько детей, взрослых. Спасибо!


Ирочка! Баба Яга с компанией- Домовёнок и Колдунья Дуня, и Дед Мороз, конечно же - это взрослые, всё остальное делают дети!

----------


## Таша73

а есть сценарий квартирника? Где только Дед Мороз и Снегурочка.

----------


## aichka

> а есть сценарий квартирника? Где только Дед Мороз и Снегурочка.


Нет, извините, мои сценарии только для детских садов- с массовым участием детей!

----------


## Perla

Здравствуйте! Скажите, пожалуйста, сколько действующих лиц в сказке « Нечисть лесная и Волшебное кольцо Деда Мороза» - подг. гр / в прозе/

----------


## aichka

> Здравствуйте! Скажите, пожалуйста, сколько действующих лиц в сказке « Нечисть лесная и Волшебное кольцо Деда Мороза» - подг. гр / в прозе/


Здравствуйте! В сценарии взрослые роли: Дед Мороз, Баба- Яга, Леший, Домовой! Остальное играют дети!

----------


## елена чакина

Здравствуйте Алла! Подскажите, пожалуйста, какие герои в "Ледяном цветке"? Нет ли там Хозяйки медной горы? И нет ли у Вас сценария с этим героем или песен. танцев, которые можно в подобный сценарий включить? Делаем в этом году гору-пещеру, где подарочки дети, зайдя туда, сами находят.

----------


## aichka

> Здравствуйте Алла! Подскажите, пожалуйста, какие герои в "Ледяном цветке"? Нет ли там Хозяйки медной горы? И нет ли у Вас сценария с этим героем или песен. танцев, которые можно в подобный сценарий включить? Делаем в этом году гору-пещеру, где подарочки дети, зайдя туда, сами находят.


Нет, Леночка, в "Ледяном Цветке" взрослые- ДМ и Баба Яга... с Хозяйкой Медной горы у меня нет сценариев и песен...

----------


## елена чакина

> Нет, Леночка, в "Ледяном Цветке" взрослые- ДМ и Баба Яга... с Хозяйкой Медной горы у меня нет сценариев и песен...


Как жаль... Мы сценарий ещё даже не начинали составлять. как Вы думаете, материал, который в "Ледяном цветке", можно подвести к нашей теме? Ведь речь о цветке

----------


## aichka

> Как жаль... Мы сценарий ещё даже не начинали составлять. как Вы думаете, материал, который в "Ледяном цветке", можно подвести к нашей теме? Ведь речь о цветке


Леночка, в нашей сказке Ледяной Цветок хрупкий, изо льда... .. баба Яга крадет у Снегурочки Ледяной цветок, разбивает его случайно - осколки разлетаются по разным сказкам, Снегурочка их собирает, путешествуя по разным сказкам....а каменный цветок разбить проблематично... :Meeting:

----------


## Veshylllka

Алла,а можно описание сценария примерное(что будет происходить) и какие персонажи будут использованы по вашим предлагаемым сценариям? меня интересует сценарий для 1 мл,2 мл. и средних групп.заранее благодарю.

----------

